# Land for lease



## dwoodcock (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning guys,

If yall are hunting a lease of your own or wanting to start a club yourself with other members check out the following land leases.

www.plumcreek.com or www.rayonier.com.
Both are timber companies , and good guys to work with. They have all there leases on the website along with rules and regulations. what so good is that you do not have to have additional insurance with these leases. 


thanks and happy hunting
Daniel


----------

